# Waymo self driving trucks hit the road in Texas on the most dangerous road in the country



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I45 just got even more dangerous...

https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/waymo-self-driving-trucks-texas/
https://abc13.com/i-45-number-one-most-dangerous-in-us-freeways-popular-mechanics/6375639/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I45 just got even more dangerous...
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/waymo-self-driving-trucks-texas/
> https://abc13.com/i-45-number-one-most-dangerous-in-us-freeways-popular-mechanics/6375639/


I can see it Now !

MAD MAX style Rolling Raids on toilet paper trucks !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

At least I know what the trucks look like if that ugly blue thing is actually one of them. I kind of want to match speeds with one and sit next to it so it can't change lanes and see what happens. But some other idiot will probably get in the way and let it move over.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Full autonomous car is not possible in our lifetime.. I predicted 2080-2100 before that happen..

Current autonomous car is basically a lane follower at best... The car also doesn't know where the heck they are in the map so you cannot enter an address like you would in a google map.. You have to do alot of manual stuff yourself like lane change, merging properly etc....

It still cannot fully detect or response to traffic lights, road signs properly yet.. Traffic light and roads are the easiest step.. The next step is construction sites, two lane streets with no marking which are the most complex for a robot car..

In the autonomous scale of 1-10 (my version), I give the current technology a 3 in performance/functionality.


----------



## Uberdoober20 (Nov 25, 2020)

Damn that's we done


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AAPL and TSM( ADR)
https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.busi...r-making-self-driving-car-chips/1/424679.html


----------

